# online-trends 3rd August Batch



## chrisnasah (Aug 9, 2018)

Hi,

Anyone who were on the 3rd August batch received theirs as yet?  I am based in UK and still waiting...

Thanks


----------



## caybay (Aug 11, 2018)

Hi,

Been waiting since july 20th.

Was supposed to be on the batch you mentioned.

Nothing yet.

Did you get a tracking number?

My status has been updated at all. "payment accepted"


----------



## chrisnasah (Aug 11, 2018)

caybay said:


> Hi,
> 
> Been waiting since july 20th.
> 
> ...



got tracking number and has been delivered this morning


----------



## caybay (Aug 11, 2018)

thanks for your update.

when did you place your order mate?


----------



## chrisnasah (Aug 11, 2018)

caybay said:


> thanks for your update.
> 
> when did you place your order mate?


20th July


----------



## AndySledge (Aug 14, 2018)

Mine was shipped on 3rd and I recieved it on the 10th (to Germany). Was a Pre Order from 13th July.


----------



## zamson (Aug 14, 2018)

Mine was shipped on 08 aug. Still have not received it and cannot track. It does say "FREE Worldwide Shipping - Priority Air Mail 5-10 Working Days" so still waiting.


----------



## zamson (Aug 16, 2018)

Received mine yesterday!


----------



## GothicIII (Aug 16, 2018)

I preordered mine end of july for the 10th august batch and I got it 2 days ago. I was very surprised thought it was coming in late september.


----------

